# saginaw bay/caseville ice outing?



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i think it would be nice to have a ice outing on the bay. With the cold weather, if we have cold enough weather, there should be lots of ice and lots of room. 

we could have it in caseville itself. lots of room and all sorts of canels to fish, add in the river and harbor and u never know what u may catch. plus, u don't need a 4 wheeler or snowmobile to get out into fish. 

There are perch, crappie, bluegills, pike which are most common, but there is also walleye, browns, and steelhead. You even get a few whitefish when fishing the mouth of the river.

If there are lots intersted, i will post a few pictures of the caseville harbor, river, and just the area to fish. That way all of u who would like to try it know what u will be fishing. also, it would hopefully be in early/mid feb, or about 2 or 3 weeks after the sanilac outing.


Let me know what u all think!


----------



## Iceman1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Let me know, I have a place in Pt austin, ice fish there all the time


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I spent may a year up at the cottage in PA, it would be nice to get back up there to nail some perch. Letme know too.

Craig M


----------



## Iceman1 (Dec 6, 2002)

when I fish there, i usually fish mud creek, or geiger rd, area
have you heard any thing on how there doing around there


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Need to come up with a date.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

it could be in mid feb, second weekend?, and we could all meet at caseville. if some wanted to go to mud creek, bay port, etc. they could and we could just all meet back at caseville later. If more people are intersted, please post a reply.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm interested.....I also have access to all the cabins at the Sleeper State Park, Outdoor Center, plenty of lodging.

Neal


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Can you say ( R O A D T R I P )


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I'll be in the Unionville area the weekend of Feb 16th.... If that works for the rest of the guys I would love to hook up with you guys...


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

I haven't been on the ice up that way in about 7 years. I look forward to seeing a date and confirming this outing.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

if everyone thinks there is enough people to for a outing, let me know and i could put up a poll for a date. It will be on a weekend in FEB., but thats all i know as of now.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'd like to try to make this one also.

We'll see what's up. I can probably make it.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i will wait a few more days, then put a thread up for a date. Also, i will go to caseville in the next few days, take some pictures, than post them on here so u, all of those who have never seen caseville, know what we will be fishing by/on


----------



## Iceman1 (Dec 6, 2002)

I THINK IF AVERTISED ENOUGH, THERE WOULD BE A GREAT TURN OUT, I HAVE FISHED IN A FEW TOURNAMENTS, SALMON AND WALLEYE ONLY, BUT ONE YEAR I ENTER A TOURNAMENT UP IN TAWAS, IT WAS AWESOME


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I'm in

hoffie


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Sounds like a good time. I'm in and I'm sure I'll bring a few people with me!!

Need a date confirmation and lodging. I have a 30' fifth wheel if the state park is still open??


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm in too as long as it doesn't Conflict with the Pheasant Hunt...The Pheasant hunt is Sunday February 16th....

Any other Sunday will work fine for me...


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

count me in also.i have a few friends that are interested also.its been a few years since i fished up that way.anyone come up with a date yet?


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Sounds like a blast. Lets do it.


Whale


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

than lets have it the 8th or 9th of Feb. That is, of course, a weekend. I will have pictures of the place for those who have never been there before in a few days.


----------

